# Lfts 5/2



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

12:57 and still going to town, he better get moving because Mrs Flight is closing in fast and if she gets in this blind and he is still here I’m having turkey for lunch tomorrow.
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 765308
> View attachment 765309


 Congrats nice bird and p_icture_


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Pretty quiet morning compared to yesterday.

The gobbles I did hear were way off property with no way to close the distance.

Found a pine tree fence line to sit in overlooking a wheat field, set a pair of hen dekes & settled into my hide for the morning.

Faint gobble at 7:00 where I heard three toms yesterday morning. I hit my box call, got a response, so I shifted to my left & waited.

At 7:10 I did a couple of soft yelps & had a gobble response getting closer, but nothing visual in the wheat field.

At 7:20 I did a single soft yelp, but didn’t get a response & still nothing visual in the wheat field.

At 7:27, I see just a fan top at 15 yds walking along the edge of the field which I couldn’t see from my hide.

I quickly turned on my Tactacam, took the safety off & waited for the tom to move forward for an open shot. While waiting to take the shot, I see the top of another tail fan where I just saw the first tom, whoa, a pair sneaking in.

First tom walks in the clear & I dump him in his tracks. A no flop 11yd shot at 7:28.

I kept filming & out pops a 3rd tom along with a lone hen. They all mill around my dekes oblivious to my shot & the bird I just took. They stuck around in shooting range for 5 minutes & left once I stood up to collect my tom.

The tom had a NWTF score of 65.
21.25 lbs
8.75” beard
Left Spur 1 3/8”
Right Spur 1 1/4”


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I took the lil lady out today. We got a late start and hit the woods at the crack of 8:30 am. We set up in a spot that had a lot of scratching sign. Called for 30 minutes and nothing...I moved to her position to chat and have a snack when a tom cruised in and caught us completely by surprise. He was with 2 hens that hung out for a bit before splitting. Warm and windy day today. Heard zero gobbles and found zero morels. Good day to be enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on today's birds, very nice. Stuck it out until 1:00 today, 82° in Isabella County. Nothing at all today, still better than the city by far. Here's my wife's bird from last week.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 765308
> View attachment 765309


Nice bird! Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

syonker said:


> Pretty quiet morning compared to yesterday.
> 
> The gobbles I did hear where way off property with no way to close the distance.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 765383


;congrats nice bird


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks to everyone and congrats to those that scored with me today Jealous of those still hunting good luck 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and Mrs Flight are back in on the hill I shot my bird on last year, only hunting until 6:30 or so. Looks like a wet one up here in the morning, looking back on things today almost didn’t happen for me back in December just grateful to be here with my wife and able to share this with everybody!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Me and Mrs Flight are back in on the hill I shot my bird on last year, only hunting until 6:30 or so. Looks like a wet one up here in the morning, looking back on things today almost didn’t happen for me back in December just grateful to be here with my wife and able to share this with everybody!
> Flight


Enjoy each and every minute with your family.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

